# Knives in Singapore



## Alexec (May 26, 2018)

Any good shops in Singapore??


----------



## slickmamba (May 26, 2018)

razor sharp comes up for me when I search, it looks pretty good, would be nice to go in and see what they have 

https://www.razorsharp.com.sg/


----------

